# What the beef



## Rakoprtr (Jun 19, 2012)

So I am new to the site but have been lurking for a while and have noticed a trend it seems that there is some beef between the loggers and forestry personnel and the " tree care and landscaping " guys is this tru if so y? And if it is tru and I have to pick a side im with the loggers bigger saws and cooler hard hats everyone knows size matters ( bevis and butthead laugh hahahahahahaha) that's what she said


----------



## Gologit (Jun 19, 2012)

Rakoprtr said:


> So I am new to the site but have been lurking for a while and have noticed a trend it seems that there is some beef between the loggers and forestry personnel and the " tree care and landscaping " guys is this tru if so y? And if it is tru and I have to pick a side im with the loggers bigger saws and cooler hard hats everyone knows size matters ( bevis and butthead laugh hahahahahahaha) that's what she said



There's no real beef. Just different ideas, different types of work, different methods.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jun 19, 2012)

Gologit said:


> There's no real beef. Just different ideas, different types of work, different methods.



Loggers suck.:msp_w00t::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Gologit (Jun 19, 2012)

Blakesmaster said:


> Loggers suck.:msp_w00t::msp_biggrin:



Yeah? Yeah???!!!! Go prune some rose bushes and leave the _real_ tree men alone. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## GASoline71 (Jun 19, 2012)

I only know one "pruning" cut... it's about 12" from the ground on the spar. Actually it takes 3 cuts... 

Gary


----------



## Gologit (Jun 19, 2012)

GASoline71 said:


> I only know one "pruning" cut... it's about 12" from the ground on the spar. Actually it takes 3 cuts...
> 
> Gary



I pruned one of my wife's ornamental trees. Once. She hid the clippers after that and won't tell me where they are. I should have used the 660.


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 19, 2012)

Gary! You're alive!!

We missed ya at the GTG pard. 

Bob was too busy play'n Matlock.


----------



## slowp (Jun 19, 2012)

Because the foresters are always right. Well, usually, or sometimes or occasionally.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jun 19, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Yeah? Yeah???!!!! Go prune some rose bushes and leave the _real_ tree men alone. :msp_biggrin:



Haha! Gologit, Ur one of a kind!


----------



## mitch95100 (Jun 19, 2012)

LOL ive actually noticed that every person on every side eventually comes up with a bad idea/method that goes sour so im going to stick right here on the side lines that way i wont eat my words if i said forester/ tree bussiness when one of em messes up:msp_biggrin:


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jun 19, 2012)

Gologit said:


> I pruned one of my wife's ornamental trees. Once. She hid the clippers after that and won't tell me where they are. I should have used the 660.



Should have just hacked it right to the ground and gave her the slash and been like " Hunney, Heres your tree! ".


----------



## Gologit (Jun 19, 2012)

ShaneLogs said:


> Should have just hacked it right to the ground and gave her the slash and been like " Hunney, Heres your tree! ".



You're not married. I can tell.


----------



## wowzers (Jun 19, 2012)

Not sure where I fit in. Grew up on the east coast, became a forester, and now log on the west coast.????


----------



## wowzers (Jun 19, 2012)

Guess I should say North West. Not much coast here.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 19, 2012)

wowzers said:


> Guess I should say North West. Not much coast here.



Wait. We're still having earthquakes out here.


----------



## madhatte (Jun 19, 2012)

I like trees. Standing or down, they mean work to me.


----------



## Humptulips (Jun 19, 2012)

wowzers said:


> Guess I should say North West. Not much coast here.



Yeah Idaho, Damn easterners:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Rakoprtr (Jun 20, 2012)

Wowzers I think the forestry and logging guys are on the same side it's just the tree trimming landscape guys that don't like felling all the trees


----------



## slowp (Jun 20, 2012)

It takes a real fellow to fell the trees. :msp_sleep:


----------



## Gologit (Jun 20, 2012)

slowp said:


> It takes a real fellow to fell the trees. :msp_sleep:



But if the fellow fell the trees would he not be standing in fallow?


----------



## slowp (Jun 20, 2012)

Gologit said:


> But if the fellow fell the trees would he not be standing in fallow?



He would be standing in fallow if the fellow fell the trees and did not follow with replanting.


----------



## Samlock (Jun 20, 2012)

Gologit said:


> But if the fellow fell the trees would he not be standing in fallow?



I have met some extremely uncultivated fellows in this business.

I came up with a riddle: Pale stick with the fallow end. Isn't a match. What is it?


----------



## carym2a (Jun 20, 2012)

No beef, just some like to care for trees and some have to log for a living 

Cary


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 20, 2012)

Samlock said:


> I have met some extremely uncultivated fellows in this business.
> 
> I came up with a riddle: Pale stick with the fallow end. Isn't a match. What is it?



Answer: Bob's good leg?


----------



## Gologit (Jun 20, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Answer: Bob's good leg?



You've been looking at my legs? Again? I worry about you. Besides, one day one leg is the good one, the next day it takes a turn and the _other_ one is the good one by default. Too many years of walking and cutting on sidehills.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jun 20, 2012)

Gologit said:


> You're not married. I can tell.



Nope, You are right.


----------



## Joe46 (Jun 20, 2012)

Gologit said:


> You've been looking at my legs? Again? I worry about you. Besides, one day one leg is the good one, the next day it takes a turn and the _other_ one is the good one by default. Too many years of walking and cutting on sidehills.



True that. If you walk both ways on the hills you can at least keep em the same length.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 20, 2012)

Joe46 said:


> True that. If you walk both ways on the hills you can at least keep em the same length.



Oh great! Now you tell me. Where were you forty five years ago when I needed this information? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Gologit (Jun 20, 2012)

ShaneLogs said:


> Nope, You are right.



Wait. It's a fate that befalls most of us...sometimes more than once.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jun 20, 2012)

don't put landscaping " guys and tree guys / arborist as the same we don't cut lawns or aney thing like that most of the time i climb with a 660 with 36 " bar but some times still go up with a 084 48" bar not 30 ' but 100' or more


----------



## Joe46 (Jun 20, 2012)

Uh let's see 45 years ago?? That would be Viet Nam:rolleyes2:


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jun 20, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Wait. It's a fate that befalls most of us...sometimes more than once.



Well, I am still in highschool so I hope not to get married yet :msp_scared:


----------



## Rakoprtr (Jun 20, 2012)

My bad Tomtree didn't mean to offend Anyone just didnt know the correct terminology now I do thank u


----------



## slowp (Jun 20, 2012)

Samlock said:


> I have met some extremely uncultivated fellows in this business.
> 
> I came up with a riddle: Pale stick with the fallow end. Isn't a match. What is it?



A Tiki Torch????:msp_smile:


----------



## carym2a (Jun 20, 2012)

An ice cream bar:rolleyes2:


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 21, 2012)

lets see who I can offend,
foresters suggest to land owners what to do and tell loggers what to do.(usually ignored)
arborists fix trees diagnose diseases and usually spend a lot of time with too much rope in a tree
loggers cut trees down and yard them and haul them to the mill (and then sometimes replant)
"landscape maintenance technicians" mow lawns, trim hedges, and usually run chainsaws into the dirt, 
Gypo's are contract loggers that generally work private land and run low budget outfits (a few gypo's are disreputable giving the rest a bad name)


----------



## Samlock (Jun 21, 2012)

carym2a said:


> An ice cream bar:rolleyes2:



No.



slowp said:


> A Tiki Torch???



Good answer, but no.



Metals406 said:


> Answer: Bob's good leg?



Uh huh, I take your word for it... But what I was thinking was: A logger in the summer.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jun 21, 2012)

Three pages and no one has mentioned that the firewooders are actually like the quiet middle child in a family who sets everyone up then sits back and observe the hilarity ensue?


----------



## Gologit (Jun 21, 2012)

Dalmatian90 said:


> Three pages and no one has mentioned that the firewooders are actually like the quiet middle child in a family who sets everyone up then sits back and observe the hilarity ensue?



Good point. Very good point.


----------



## slowp (Jun 21, 2012)

I try to forget my many encounters with firewooders. I are one now, kinda, sorta...:msp_ohmy:


----------



## OlympicYJ (Jun 21, 2012)

northmanlogging said:


> lets see who I can offend,
> foresters suggest to land owners what to do and tell loggers what to do.(usually ignored)
> arborists fix trees diagnose diseases and usually spend a lot of time with too much rope in a tree
> loggers cut trees down and yard them and haul them to the mill (and then sometimes replant)
> ...



And I might add: Good foresters stop, eat some humble and learn all they can from the loggers!

And whoever said foresters don't like to see trees cut: 

There are plenty of foresters that don't mind killin trees... we just don't like to see em die young... well didn't used to anyways...:msp_glare:


----------



## Sport Faller (Jun 21, 2012)

Where do the Sport Fallers fit in :msp_biggrin: 

My guess would be just below the permit-less, 1000' of cable running, firewooder


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

Sportfallers are rouges, beyond classification.


----------



## GASoline71 (Jun 21, 2012)

I think there is an open season on Sport Fallers comin' up starting in August.

Gary


----------



## Sport Faller (Jun 21, 2012)

GASoline71 said:


> I think there is an open season on Sport Fallers comin' up starting in August.
> 
> Gary



I don't know if they'll catch me, they'll be all tired from all that limbing and bucking :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 21, 2012)

I always liked the guys who go on dnr/fs land with no permit, and fall a few trees and cut them into firewood, leave their garbage and beer cans behind, and then get really mad when all the roads get gated


----------



## ft. churchill (Jun 21, 2012)

No offence taken by me northmanlog'n, your just callin' it the way you see it happen out there in the real world. About the same as game biologists, enviro nut cases, and true sportsmen. (I'm not talkin' about the slob fishermen types who's idea of fishin' includes a case of beer, with the empties left strewn about.) It takes all kinds.
Heck, my Dad and Uncle ran saws back in the days of yore. Big ponderosa pine and doug fir in Colorado with Homie 925's. They did not have a Mac dealer around. They cut in the dead of winter and the forest service made them go back after the snow melt and cut the stumps down.


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 4, 2012)

Humptulips said:


> Yeah Idaho, Damn easterners:msp_rolleyes:




Uh hum ;; I would need to go east t get to Washington 
:msp_biggrin:


----------

